# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for BEVERAGE



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Booths close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL and MINT
FRUIT
DESSERT
BAKERY
TOBACCO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium (3/7/17)

Chocolate whip FTW.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (4/7/17)

Heya - hoping someone can guide me. Ive not tasted the Hardwick's Chocolate Whip yet... Is this the same (or very similar as in the case of Rhodonite/Smackeroon) as DIYorDIE's Chocolate Milkshake? If so I've made it before and will be able to cast my vote accordingly. Dankie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mushin (4/7/17)

signature collection by vape industry
Amazing coffee flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Russel Woolf (4/7/17)

Wicked Wicks lemonade for the win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyrone Naryan (4/7/17)

Signature Collection I by the vape industry is just the beez kneez ! and of course pink milk by five points .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shibz (4/7/17)

Icy cola by ace of vapes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Neck and neck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Waltervh (6/7/17)

Mojito from Viking's Vape


----------



## Strontium (6/7/17)

Waltervh said:


> Mojito from Viking's Vape


That didn't get nominated, you can only vote for the juices nominated.


----------



## Zakes169 (6/7/17)

* Pink Milk by Five Points *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (7/7/17)

Signature 1 from the Vape Industry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jeffrey (7/7/17)

Pink Milk by Five Points

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SeenaJ (11/7/17)

Icy cola by ace of vapes

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mak (11/7/17)

Icy cola ace of vapes

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zanoubs (11/7/17)

Icy Cola By Ace of Vapes has my vote

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## InkdSA (12/7/17)

Signature 1 by The Vape Industry

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Koogan Naidu (12/7/17)

Signature 1 from the Vape Industry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/7/17)

Icy cola ace of vapes


----------



## Jem (12/7/17)

Signature I from the Vape Industry

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (14/7/17)

Signature Collection I ftw!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Hi all

Just a reminder, voting polls for these various categories will be closing soon
Just two days to go...

*So if you haven't voted yet, now is your chance. *

You can vote if you have been a member here from before the nomination stage started. Log in with a normal browser to vote, not tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 09:28. Last chance.


----------



## omarb (17/7/17)

Signature collection from the Vape industry. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## xRuan (17/7/17)

@Naeem_M my man! Congrats. Can't wait for Nr2. In the series.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

